# cd player problems



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i tried searching...no luck...
my cd player will never accept any cd's...i put one in and it spits it back out 2 seconds later...any ideas on how to fix it?
thanks

the radio works great...only dc player is bad


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

what cd player is it?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

its an ALPINE 7901...thanks


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

bump...i need to have this fixed by tomorrow night...ahhhH!!!


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

Tried cleaning it(the cd player)?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

minute rice sentra said:


> Tried cleaning it(the cd player)?


i was gonna try to do that with an air gun...like one that fills up tires and shit...any other ideas?


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

I like taking it apart and cleaning the lens with a cotton ball and rubbing alcohol, much more controlled than a air hose, but that would help get any dust and crap out of there too, so maybe do both? I did the alcohol trick to a few cd recievers, a PS2, and an XBOX, that were all have problems reading disks, and they all work like new now.


----------



## crazyaudiosystem.com (Jan 13, 2004)

did u bought it brand new?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

nah its old...


----------



## crazyaudiosystem.com (Jan 13, 2004)

try take it apart and clean it


----------



## AZ02SpecV (Dec 23, 2003)

if ur gonna do the air thing i would suggest using some canned air. it's like 2-3 bucks for a little can at OfficeMax or something... u could also try one of those CD's with the little brushes on them that clean the lens. i would try these things first b4 taking it apart.............


----------

